# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  Xiaomi ستستأنف تحديث الأندرويد Oreo للهاتف Xiaomi Mi A1 قريبًا

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  قامت شركة Xiaomi بإصدار الهاتف Xiaomi Mi A1 والذي يعد الهاتف الأول من  الشركة ضمن مبادرة Android One بشكل مسبق مع نظام الأندرويد Nougat،  ولكنها وعدت بترقية هذا الهاتف إلى الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo بحلول نهاية العام  2017. بالفعل، التحديث وصل في اليوم الأخير من العام 2017، ولكن قررت شركة  Xiaomi إيقافه بعدما بدأ العديد من المستخدمين يشتكون من التطبيقات التي لا  تستجيب والإستهلاك غير العادي للبطارية. شركة Xiaomi إعترفت فعلا بوجود تلك المشاكل وقررت في نهاية المطاف إيقاف  التحديث. ومع ذلك، فقد أكد لنا فرع شركة Xiaomi في الهند اليوم بأن الشركة  الصينية ستستأنف تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo للهاتف Xiaomi Mi A1 ” في  الأسبوعين المقبلين “.  بعض المشاكل التي كان يعاني منها المستخدمين مع تحديث الأندرويد 8.0  Oreo للهاتف Xiaomi Mi A1 تشمل عدم إستجابة تطبيق الكاميرا، وتطبيق الهاتف،  وتطبيق Recents، فضلا عن مستشعر الضوء. وعلاوة على ذلك، إيماءة السحب على  مستشعر بصمات الأصابع لم تكن تعمل أيضا، والبطارية تستنزف بشكل كبير عندما  يتم تشغيل البلوتوث.  في حين أن نصف المشاكل لم يتم بعد إزالتها، فقد عرضت شركة Xiaomi حل  بديل لتطبيق الهاتف. في منتدياتها الرسمية، إقترح ممثل لشركة Xiaomi على  المستخدمين إلغاء تثبيت التطبيق MyJio من الهاتف، أو تعطيل صلاحية ” الهاتف  ” لهذا التطبيق في حالة إذا كانوا يرغبون في مواصلة إستخدامه.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

